# A brief history of Christmas.



## Blueridge Believer (Dec 26, 2009)

It's strange to find such truth from a pagan publication. Very good article.
A Brief History of Christmas - WSJ.com


----------



## JoeRe4mer (Dec 26, 2009)

Great article. I often have been criticized for not getting into Christmas, good to see the Puritans didn't pay attention to it ether. If we spent as much time preparing for the weekly Sabbath in this country as we do the Christmas holiday we would all be much better off.


----------



## Rangerus (Dec 26, 2009)

very good article. I'll share it with those that think me a Grinch.


----------

